# White spot bee and Caridina spongicola shots



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Some shots of my Sulawesi shrimp:


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

So pretty....


-O


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome shrimp man!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

wow! the white stripes are amazing!


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

great.....those shrimp are amazing...


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks...


----------



## ErioLover (Apr 30, 2009)

Someday! some day they will be mines.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Those are stunning. How are they to keep? Picky, sensitive?


----------

